# AC Moore



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

In the paper this morning I noticed that AC Moore Crafts has Halloween stuff on sale. They were advertising a flying motorized bat and witch as well as a bunch of other stuff that looked promising. PLUS there was a 40 % off coupon on the front of the flyer...Expires August 24...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think we have them in our area.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

We have a couple in our area. I don't frequent them much, but my wife uses them for her scrapbooking supplies. One good thing is that Michael's accepts their coupons.


----------

